# I actually won Best of Show!!



## Mangler (Apr 17, 2011)

Still can't believe it, but I took the Falcon to the 2nd annual All Ford show in Evans, Ga Saturday and walked away with 1st prize in the 1960-1969 Non Mustang category and Best of Show!


----------



## murf (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## david w. (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats.Nice falcon from what i can see.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 17, 2011)

cool car.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome! Nice ride!


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 17, 2011)

Mangler said:


> Still can't believe it, but I took the Falcon to the 2nd annual All Ford show in Evans, Ga Saturday and walked away with 1st prize in the 1960-1969 Non Mustang category and Best of Show!



Congrats..How bout some pics of the car?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 17, 2011)

That is a mighty fine car you have, good job!


----------



## River Rambler (Apr 17, 2011)

More pics of the falcon please!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Shug (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 18, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=557950&highlight=falcon

Here's the thread with more pics.


Congrats and you've got a mighty fine Falcon for sure.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the win.

Hoss


----------



## Illinoisbound (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats and nice car!


----------



## stev (Apr 18, 2011)

mighty fine job .


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome - congrats!


----------



## v1vrv2 (May 9, 2011)

Great looking car.


----------



## stringmusic (May 9, 2011)

That is one bad boy ride!!


----------



## Browtine (May 13, 2011)

After seein' your ride in that other thread when it was posted I ain't surprised. That thing is NICE!


----------



## deerhunter5611 (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes you did!!! Great lookin car.


----------



## 66 POJ (Oct 8, 2011)

LOVE IT!
Checked the other thread for pics....
Need more!
Have you considered a pinstripe on the body line? I think a bold red pinstripe would put you over the top.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 8, 2011)

Sharp ride!


----------



## 5 string (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice car! Congrats


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## rifleroom (Oct 17, 2011)

In my opinion, the falcon is one of the prettiest ford cars of all time... I like the little shoebox type cars like the chvey nova and the falcon.


----------



## Little Mangler (Oct 17, 2011)

nice one dad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mangler (Oct 17, 2011)

rifleroom said:


> In my opinion, the falcon is one of the prettiest ford cars of all time... I like the little shoebox type cars like the chvey nova and the falcon.




They are definitely not very popular 'muscle cars', especially compared to the Novas. My dad had one when me and my brother was little. I remember seeing pics of us sitting on the hood and always said to myself that if I ever got the 'bug' to restore a car, it would be the either a 64 or 65 Falcon 2-door hardtop. I still love hearing dad's stories of when he took it to Germany when he served his 2nd tour overseas and how he raced BMW's on the autobahn. His was blue with old school Cragars and had the little hot 260 V8 in it.


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## QUAD500 (Jan 19, 2012)

Man, I wanted to see more pictures of that. Nice car.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats.  I'm sure you have a lot of time and money invested in the Falcon.


----------

